# ? 2005 pathfinder radiator fan constantly running



## bmfgsxr (Feb 18, 2008)

we recently bought a 2005 pathfinder and at first we didnt really pay attention to it, but the radiator fan runs constantly, and its actually very loud. we were quite happy with the car initially, and still love it, but its very loud to drive around with that you have to keep the stereo quite high to hear it. i know a belt driven fan is going to be louder, but i dont see why it would run constantly. there should be some sort of a clutch or something to that effect that would allow it to run when needed and not constantly. anyone have any idea about this situation? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

*hello*

I bought a 05 new and I hope you don't have any problems like I have had. How many miles? I just turned over 60K and I hope all the "little" problems I have had have been taken care of. It actually runs good now. Left me stranded once 2 weeks ago when the battery decided to die. I was in a parking lot at the mall and it decided it didn't want to start. Not happy over a 3 yr. old vehicle. Anyway, do you live in a warm area? Do you have the automatic climate control. If so, the AC unless you specifically shut if off runs all the time. when it does the electric fans run too! And if the car get a little warmer than normal, it kicks in the other fan then it gets loud. there is alot of fans on this thing between the electric fans and the belt driven fan. There may be some sensor telling all the fans to stay on. I didn't know if you knew the fans run when the AC is on for the condensors. I am sure someone on this site will know. There are some good people here.


----------



## bmfgsxr (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the help. we live in ny. i saw how the ac runs all the time unless shutoff, and even when turned off the fan is loud as hell. even when the motor is dead cold and you first start it up the main radiator fan is spinning and i dont think it should be. its a very loud fan, and it should only run if the temp gets too high. i dont know these vehicles very well yet, but i plan to learn.


----------



## bmfgsxr (Feb 18, 2008)

fan clutch is toast, as i suspected.


----------

